# DAIWA Emblem X 5500 T



## Angelcenter-Kassel.de (2. Mai 2006)

Sie sind wieder eingetroffen und wir bieten die allseits bekannte Rolle zu einem absoluten Sparpreis von *79,95 €* inkl. MwSt. zzgl Versandkosten an:

*DAIWA Emblem X 5500 T*​ 
Für den qualitätsbewussten Hechtangeler, der sich auf sein Angelgerät zu 100% verlassen will. Ausgestattet mit einer Weitwurfspule und mit einem nahezu unkaputtbarem Getriebe.
Deshalb auch für Karpfen, Waller und Brandungsangler gut geeignet.

*Produktmerkmale:*

Schnurfassung: 270 m / 0,45 mm
3 Kugellager
TwistBuster
Übersetzung: 4,6:1
Gewicht: 630 g
Schnellklappmechanismus an der Kurbel
Sehr präzise Frontbremse
GyroSpin


​
Das Angebot gilt nur solange der Vorrat reicht!

Viele Grüße vom Angelcenter-Kassel​


----------

